# How to dose EI Ferts



## BarryH (24 Apr 2017)

Just starting out with using Aquarium Plant Foods starter kit. I've done all the mixing and I know the dose I need on which particular day.

What I'm not sure of or even if it matters is where to inject the dose in the tanks? Should I do it into the water stream that's coming out of my filter so it gets well mixed or in different areas of the tank. I appreciate it's a basic question but I'd like to get it right if I can.


----------



## roadmaster (24 Apr 2017)

Does not really matter.
Just need to get the nutrient's in the tank.
Good filtration/flow will do the rest.


----------



## agol77 (24 Apr 2017)

As above. I just pour mine straight in, quite near the filter outlet, but as long as you have good flow, it should get spread around quickly wherever you pour it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryH (24 Apr 2017)

Thanks for the help, really appreciated.


----------

